# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  دانلود کنید : اموزش تصویری کریستال رپورت (Crystal Report)

## Pr0grammer

سلام...

این آموزش رو قبلاً از سایت *دات نت سورس* دانلود کردم، برای کسایی که تازه کارند، فوق العاده هستش. امیدوارم برای همه مفید باشه....  :قلب: 

نوع فایل : Zip
حجم : 16,017 کیلوبایت
لینک دانلود : http://www.4shared.com/file/QH5ql1lo...Report_VB.html

موفق باشید  :قلب:

----------

